# Virtual interfaces / bandwidth assignment



## LoZio (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi
 is there (perhaps in 8.0) something similar to Solaris' crossbow?
I need to create virtual interfaces and set bandwidth on them.
I know there's queuing with pf, but not same thing.
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2010)

Network virtualization is still a work in progress. AFAIK there's some code already in 8.0 but I have no idea if or how it works.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/NetworkVirtualization


----------



## phoenix (Jan 5, 2010)

VImage allows you to create virtual network stacks, and assign them to Jails.  Thus, you get separate IPs for each jail, along with separate instances of packet filters (if needed).  Then you can use PF+ALTQ, or IPFW+Dummynet in the host to do traffic shaping/throttling as needed.


----------

